# ColorQuartz is Ceramaquarts :/



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

No line dropped.

Colorquartz = 3M product.
Cermaquartz = Estes product.

Granule size is different, if you were looking for T-grade Colorquartz.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I was told 3M doesn't make colorquartz anymore. They used to carry 3M but not anymore due to the reason above...
I hope I wasn't lied to because I am very preggo and very hormonal and they do not want me going back there :angryfire

The granules are smaller, looks more like sand, which is fine by me as long as it works great for capping my MTS


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Were you trying to get the larger grained colorquarts or the fine stuff? I thought that the ceramaquarts was a bit finer. I may be mistaken, it's been awhile since I researched the two. Colorquarts may have been discontinued, but I don't think that has to do with Estes' product replacing it.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I also have heard the 3M no longer makes ColorQuartz from some local hobbyists. But Ceramaquartz is a diff product by a diff company.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I was trying to get T-grade colorquarts but all they had is ceramaquarts T-rade which is finer grain, looks more like sand. I didn't say ceramaquarts replaced colorquartz I meant that is what this place carries now instead of colorquartz. But I think most places will carry ceramaquarts instead of colorquartz since it's the next best thing and colorquartz is not available anymore...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> I also have heard the 3M no longer makes ColorQuartz from some local hobbyists. But Ceramaquartz is a diff product by a diff company.


It is different company but it looks the same except that ceramaquarts T-grade is smaller grain size. I don't think it's different product just different name. This place has it instead of colorquartz, so it's got to be the same stuff.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I've seen the 3m s-grade stuff. That's too fine for me. Is the Estes T-grade about like 3-m's s-grade?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

macclellan said:


> I've seen the 3m s-grade stuff. That's too fine for me. Is the Estes T-grade about like 3-m's s-grade?


I never seen s-grade in person so I can't really say if it's the same. It looks like large grain sand. It should work for capping my MTS?! And I plan to have a school Corys so they should like this stuff  
I will try to post a picture of colorquartz t-grade and ceramaquarts t-grade for comparison, should be able to take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

3M dropped colorquartz a long time ago
..or so Ive been told by the locals


you would think that if we have the same explanation from several diff. locales...its true


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Colorquartz was discontinued sometime in late 2009, I think, there was some info on their site but it looks like that's gone too.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Ceramaquarts is the same as Color quartz? Im going to have to look into this. I've was sad when 3M discontinued CQ last year. Do they a lot of the same colors? And yes I believe it was Nov 2009.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Nue said:


> Ceramaquarts is the same as Color quartz? Im going to have to look into this. I've was sad when 3M discontinued CQ last year. Do they a lot of the same colors? And yes I believe it was Nov 2009.


That's what I was told, looks the same to me just smaller. I am still sad but what ya gonna do... I am not sure if they do have any other colors since I was only interested in t-grade black, but I would think so. I was looking at other grade size and he showed me the sample in different color, it was like more natural sand looking one so there must be other colors.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> No line dropped.
> 
> Colorquartz = 3M product.
> Cermaquartz = Estes product.
> ...


3m did in fact quit producing Colorquartz. It is suspected that it will likely be restarted when the pool market turns around. 

No other product is exactly the same as colorquartz, as it is proprietary. Others are similar.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> 3m did in fact quit producing Colorquartz. It is suspected that it will likely be restarted when the pool market turns around.
> 
> No other product is exactly the same as colorquartz, as it is proprietary. Others are similar.


But it still ok to use right? :icon_conf 

And will be OK for corys or it could be too sharp for them?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

funkyfish said:


> But it still ok to use right? :icon_conf
> 
> And will be OK for corys or it could be too sharp for them?


As far as I know ceramaquartz should be ok to use. Estes also makes aquarium products using the same process... so i don't see a problem...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

OK thats all I need to know. Because I have a lot and I am setting up 55g by this weekend


----------



## Durrg (Nov 18, 2010)

Just don't get SpectraQuartz! A lot of hobby forums list this as being the same as ColorQuartz and the Estes product, but it is definently not. Its much rougher and doesnt have a ceramic coating.

From what I have heard the ColorQuartz and the Estes product are virtually the same, some have said the Estes bought the ColorQuartz production patent from 3M.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I got 100LB of Esres Ceramaquarts and by the look of it it looks just like Colorquartz. I'm setting up my 55g with it as we speak


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

A little late, but does estes charge the same prices as 3m does or did for color quartz?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

mikeb210 said:


> A little late, but does estes charge the same prices as 3m does or did for color quartz?


If I remember correctly I paid $20 per 50lb bag. I need to find my receipt so I can check.


----------



## kapowilicious (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I sent my husband to a local store today to pick up a bag of 3M "S" grade white colorquartz, and they gave him a bag of ceramaquartz instead. They did have the 3M available, but didn't realize he would care about the brands. My husband didn't even think to check the bag to see what he was getting until he got home. Anyhow, they said they will exchange it for us for the 3M (which they keep in the basement). Before I go to that trouble, can anyone post pictures or reviews of their use of ceramaquartz? It'd be a whole lot easier to just keep the Estes product that is currently sitting in my house...! I know the guy at the shop did say the Estes was a more brilliant white and the 3M product is less bright, but I just want to know if they both behave the same/weigh the same in the water?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

They are the same product from what I been told and from what I see. Estes bought out colorquartz. Here is pictures for comparison. I have both colorquartz in my 10g and ceramaquarts in my 55g you can't even tell the difference. If you end up with ceramaquarts make sure you wash it very very well.

I use T grade. 

3M Colorquartz is on the left, Estes Ceramaquarts is on the right.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

3m did in fact quit producing Colorquartz. It is suspected that it will likely be restarted when the pool market turns around. 

No other product is exactly the same as colorquartz, as it is proprietary. Others are similar.


----------



## kapowilicious (Dec 31, 2010)

funkyfish said:


> They are the same product from what I been told and from what I see. Estes bought out colorquartz. Here is pictures for comparison. I have both colorquartz in my 10g and ceramaquarts in my 55g you can't even tell the difference. If you end up with ceramaquarts make sure you wash it very very well.
> 
> I use T grade.
> 
> 3M Colorquartz is on the left, Estes Ceramaquarts is on the right.


Thanks for this reply. So you think it probably isn't worth a trip back to exchange it for their 3M ColorQuartz? Also- you mentioned rinsing the ceramaquartz really well- is ceramaquartz harder to clean off than the colorquartz?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

kapowilicious said:


> Thanks for this reply. So you think it probably isn't worth a trip back to exchange it for their 3M ColorQuartz? Also- you mentioned rinsing the ceramaquartz really well- is ceramaquartz harder to clean off than the colorquartz?


It's really up to you if you want to make a trip. From what I see it's the same stuff and since I am a very lazy person I would not bother. And I mean when you ask a sales person to give you colorquartz and they give you ceramaquarts (that's what happened to me) it has to be the same product.
I don't think it's harder to clean I just was dealing with a huge amount of it for my 55g vs 10g set up and I just wanted to be done with it so it took me couple of water changes after to clear water up, could've been avoided if I used smaller amounts at the time.


----------



## kapowilicious (Dec 31, 2010)

funkyfish said:


> It's really up to you if you want to make a trip. From what I see it's the same stuff and since I am a very lazy person I would not bother. And I mean when you ask a sales person to give you colorquartz and they give you ceramaquarts (that's what happened to me) it has to be the same product.
> I don't think it's harder to clean I just was dealing with a huge amount of it for my 55g vs 10g set up and I just wanted to be done with it so it took me couple of water changes after to clear water up, could've been avoided if I used smaller amounts at the time.


LOL. Me = lazy as well. I think I'll skip the trip back and go ahead and give this a whirl. Thanks


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I would love to pick some of this up, but I cant find it is Oregon, where are you guys getting it from?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

nilocg said:


> I would love to pick some of this up, but I cant find it is Oregon, where are you guys getting it from?


I got it from AGSCO they suppliers for industrial minerals blasting equipment etc. Look into places like that. If you can't find any I do have around 40 pounds left or so that I want to get rid of. How much do you need because I probably could sell some or all if you want it and ship it in a flatrate box.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you have a link to where it is at? Did you get it shipped or find it locally?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I found it locally. 
But here is a link to the place 
http://www.agsco.com/


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Was it 50lb bags? And what exactly did you order? They have many of them. they have q-grade, fine, coarse... which one do you have?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it only comes in a 50lb. I got black and it says T grade on my invoice :/. 
It is the larger grain.


----------



## kapowilicious (Dec 31, 2010)

fishykid1 said:


> Was it 50lb bags? And what exactly did you order? They have many of them. they have q-grade, fine, coarse... which one do you have?


I got a 50 lb bag of the fine grade white "ceramaquartz" for $22. I found mine locally.


----------

